# REAL averages



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I've read a few threads around here that site studies that reveal the average amount of times couples have sex.

I'm curious if there is a study that reveals what frequency is for happy couples? Say couples that have been together for a certain period of time or even for couples who claim to be in a happy relationship?

I'd have to imagine that there are a lot of unhappy relationship out there being carried on for whatever reason (staying together for the kids as an example) and they are likely weighing down the real average for a happy couple.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

kingsfan said:


> I've read a few threads around here that site studies that reveal the average amount of times couples have sex.
> 
> I'm curious if there is a study that reveals what frequency is for happy couples? Say couples that have been together for a certain period of time or even for couples who claim to be in a happy relationship?
> 
> I'd have to imagine that there are a lot of unhappy relationship out there being carried on for whatever reason (staying together for the kids as an example) and they are likely weighing down the real average for a happy couple.


I'm not aware of any studies that control for satisfaction levels in the marriage. I would be interested in seeing some though, or at least studies that report median or modal values for sex.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

dig through here... they have many (many many) parameters in their studies.. dont know off the top of my head about 'satisfaction' but I do believe they have it broken down by longevity if you feel like corrolating happiness with length of time spent together... which would be reasonable to some degree I guess.

The Kinsey Institute for Research in Sex, Gender, and Reproduction


----------

